# My first wood kit structure



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are some pics of my water tower I just finished. I stained the wood by first applying a tea stain to increase the amount of tannin in the wood and let dry. prior to this I had made up a wood aging stain by cutting up steel wool and let it ferment in vinegar for a week. This i brushed this on after the tea stain had dried on the wood pieces before assembly.
The roof is corrugated and was shinny, so first applied a coat of dull coat. Then I weathered it with water color pencils brushing on each coat and let dry over night. Started with a french grey, then raw umber, then burnt sienna, vandyke brown, and copper beach last.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

That's terrific work. :appl:


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks...


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

That looks awesome
Where did you get the kit by the way?


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

trains galore said:


> That looks awesome
> Where did you get the kit by the way?


Durango press made the kit. I bought it off EBay.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Very nice work
The roof is excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Just one question.......should there be a set of steps going to the door that is about half way up the side, or is that the "jump fast" fire escape??


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

raleets said:


> Just one question.......should there be a set of steps going to the door that is about half way up the side, or is that the "jump fast" fire escape??


I plan setting the back side of the building into a small hill.
Hers a link to the kit to see the original.
http://www.shop.jlinnovative.com/QTL-Water-Tank-028.htm?categoryId=-1


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

silver69 said:


> Very nice work
> The roof is excellent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That's some great work! Looks like a fun little weekend kit.


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

dannyrandomstate said:


> That's some great work! Looks like a fun little weekend kit.


Thanks it was a challenge at times.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## archertl (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice structure. I really like that piece of rolling stock in the fourth picture.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice stuff, great techniques too. I fear wood...it defies any spence of measurement I might have.

Craig


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

archertl said:


> Nice structure. I really like that piece of rolling stock in the fourth picture.


Thanks, the rolling stock is a kit by Alkem scale models. It was originally a civil war era stock car. I modified it to be a box car that hauls bananas in South America during the early steam locos that fruit companies ran then.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

dablaze said:


> Very nice stuff, great techniques too. I fear wood...it defies any spence of measurement I might have.
> 
> Craig


Thanks, I'm the other way around prefer the wood kits over plastic.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------

